# Impressive



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Does the microwave hit the pendant?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Either that pendant is _HUGE_, or its over the peninsula.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Either that pendant is _HUGE_, or its over the peninsula.


Methinks the latter, or at least I hope so. :laughing:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

stuiec said:


> Either that pendant is _HUGE_, or its over the peninsula.


The light is behind the pendant it would cast a shadow on the island


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> The light is behind the pendant it would cast a shadow on the island


I think you're still all worked up over the meeting of the minds in dog-land. Its blowing your perspective out of whack.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe its not a pendant at all. Maybe its a stand up hair dryer for, y'now, when you just don't have time to get pretty _and_ fry bacon.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Looks good OP, I might go the same way in the not too distant future. Its been hot here the last few days, and I can barely stand to turn on the lights (50W par 20s) 'cause they're too damn hot.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

that pendant does not appear to be placed right. optical illusion?:001_huh:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If that microwave hit the pendant, then anyone using the stove would bang their head on it as well.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

It's an optical illusion. The pendants are over the peninsula.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Goldagain said:


> Does the microwave hit the pendant?


Not even close


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Service Call said:


> I went from 6-50w R20 to 6-5w LED. Not bad for 1/10th the wattage. They say it'll only cost $.60 a year based on 3 hours usage a day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 26841
> ...


Are they the warm color?
They seem very bright.
I have 7 par 20s in my kitchen and mixed in I have a few LED but I noticed that they are not as bright as incandescent. 
I have the dimmable type.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's another angle


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Are they the warm color?
> They seem very bright.
> I have 7 par 20s in my kitchen and mixed in I have a few LED but I noticed that they are not as bright as incandescent.
> I have the dimmable type.


They're 3100K and dimmable.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

What brand of LED's? They appear to have very poor color rendering.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> What brand of LED's? They appear to have very poor color rendering.


Halco.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> What brand of LED's? They appear to have very poor color rendering.


It's due to a mix of multiple color temperatures in the scene.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> It's due to a mix of multiple color temperatures in the scene.


No, the whole house is 80! 😃


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Service Call said:


> No, the whole house is 80! dde03


Where did you get them? how much? The cheapest none Chinese Legit LED I can find is $18 and looks as close as possible to a halogen.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Aegis said:


> Where did you get them? how much? The cheapest none Chinese Legit LED I can find is $18 and looks as close as possible to a halogen.


City electric, $17.75 ea. I didn't check country of origin.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> What brand of LED's? They appear to have very poor color rendering.


You can't judge that from a photograph.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Service Call said:


> City electric, $17.75 ea. I didn't check country of origin.


Well there's two different kinds of Chinese, one has quality control and the other is $1.50 and will have a green tint to them.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Service Call said:


> Here's another angle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26852


Uh, did you use a flash?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Uh, did you use a flash?


No. Lot of light comes in from the picture window to the right. Along with light reflecting from the pool and river.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

vinister said:


> You can't judge that from a photograph.


Natural wood color from incandescents, green with led's. Same camera and angle. Same minimal amount of ambient day light.

You're right, it doesn't give the entire picture, but it still shows poor cri. No thanks.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> Natural wood color from incandescents, green with led's. Same camera and angle. Same minimal amount of ambient day light.
> 
> You're right, it doesn't give the entire picture, but it still shows poor cri. No thanks.


Quite possibly. But...... for $.60 a year operating costs ill give it a shot. I just might have to find the color of led.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone found a good 65w and 100w LED replacement for typical Edison based bulbs?


I switched to CFLs many years ago and was very happy. I've been waiting on LEDs to come down in price and be reliable. From what I'd read LEDs dont last that long, is that still true?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Has anyone found a good 65w and 100w LED replacement for typical Edison based bulbs? I switched to CFLs many years ago and was very happy. I've been waiting on LEDs to come down in price and be reliable. From what I'd read LEDs dont last that long, is that still true?


I never used CFL's in my own house because the light quality is terrible. The LED's I am considering. I'm waiting till my find one that looks like what we are used to with incandescent.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> I never used CFL's in my own house because the light quality is terrible.


I find it just fine.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

SC - I used the HD/Cree ones - 2700k nice incandescent glow and 5000k for bright white day light - great for outdoor security. Packaging says 33 years - @ 3 hrs. day - we shall see.

Have had some in for 2+ years, no problems, dimmable - check specs for correct dimmers.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

duque00 said:


> SC - I used the HD/Cree ones - 2700k nice incandescent glow and 5000k for bright white day light - great for outdoor security. Packaging says 33 years - @ 3 hrs. day - we shall see.
> 
> Have had some in for 2+ years, no problems, dimmable - check specs for correct dimmers.


I'm going to look for some with a lower K rating like yours.


----------

